# Blood Free Pants



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

It's almost that time boys! I'd like to pass on a trick my Dad showed me. After you kill your bird and tag it you sling it over your shoulder and proudly march back to camp only to find blood all over the back of your pants and boots. Take a rubber band and an empty plastic bread bag and secure the bag around the birds head with the rubber band! Wa-La blood free pants!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

and where is the fun in that :lol:... thats the way my mom knows i am successful most the time because i throw them in the laundry room like that and she freaks out for some reason

good tip though


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I might have to try that this year.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Thats no fun, you should see the deer blood foot prints under the wifes new carpet:evilsmile


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> and where is the fun in that :lol:... thats the way my mom knows i am successful most the time because i throw them in the laundry room like that and she freaks out for some reason
> 
> good tip though


Your mommy still does your laundry!:lol:


----------



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

Hmmm id have to agree with the fellas above..... no dirty pants to no upset mothers/wifes = really no fun. Although if you have a really good wife she will have the bloody pants because she carried yours and her bird out of the woods. man i can only dream. my wife will only cook it she wont shoot, gut, skin or butcher it. We should get pics of everyones hunting gear after the hunt.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Critter said:


> Your mommy still does your laundry!:lol:



haha i knew this was coming... i havent graduated college yet :lol: still have 2 more weeks of taken my laundry home


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> and where is the fun in that :lol:... thats the way my mom knows i am successful most the time because i throw them in the laundry room like that and she freaks out for some reason
> 
> good tip though


wish my mommy would do my laundry:sad:


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

HunterHawk said:


> haha i knew this was coming... i havent graduated college yet :lol: still have 2 more weeks of taken my laundry home


 
Doggone it, I was going to be all over that...too late I suppose.


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

Dude, your not too late. You can still do my laundry.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fix_F16 (Feb 15, 2006)

I know people have done this for years ... but after cleaning my first bird and seeing all the bugs (lice) crawling all over, I don't sling them over my shoulder anymore. I pack a hefty bag in my vest and put the whole thing in there.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

ahhh hush perch only... you are probably a perch milker :lol:


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

my mommy washes my clothes too, but Why wash blood off your camos?? whats the fun in that!


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

So are you saying I won't have to scrub the car seat for 4 hours if I do this?


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

mwakely said:


> It's almost that time boys! I'd like to pass on a trick my Dad showed me. After you kill your bird and tag it you sling it over your shoulder and proudly march back to camp only to find blood all over the back of your pants and boots. Take a rubber band and an empty plastic bread bag and secure the bag around the birds head with the rubber band! Wa-La blood free pants!


Your one of them Orvis type guy's ain't ya? I bet you got ironed underware too.:16suspect

I have to agree with everyone else, a little blood clothes, home carpet, seat of the vehicle to transfter to your wife's clothes before a big meeting is not a bad thing.:evilsmile


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Wear it like a badge of honor


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> and where is the fun in that :lol:... thats the way my mom knows i am successful most the time because i throw them in the laundry room like that and she freaks out for some reason
> 
> good tip though


 
If mommy is still doing your laundry is she still wiping you butt???

Sorry!!! I had to say it. My wife would kill me if I put bloody hunting gear in the laundry basket.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

00Buckshot69 said:


> My wife would kill me if I put bloody hunting gear in the laundry basket.


 
all the more reason to not get married, and have a few dogs to keep you company, long live bloody pants!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

00buck.... have you been looking in my windows at home:yikes:.... youuuuuuuu sicko....


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow what did I start? Well guys blood free pants are a good thing if 1.) Your mother is no longer around (mines been gone 5 years) 2.) Why create a mess if ya don't have too my wife NEVER complains when I go hunting why give her a reason 3.) Who needs a RED BADGE OF COURAGE to show off. Now lets go out and get one more scouting trip in before opening day.


----------

